# Saturday on pcola pier!!!!!!!!!



## Thebasskidd (Mar 6, 2012)

The wind should be kicking out of the south at about 15 all day the bite should be on!!!!!


----------



## KingFishin613 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hopefully i can get out there man just put on a new king leader because mine was all jacked up and i got 2 boxes of cigs from this past sunday we didnt use so ima ready just needa get out there somehow!


----------

